
Who really runs a site – with short description - kaolti
http://whorunsthis.host/
======
NetStrikeForce
It says our site ([https://wormhole.network](https://wormhole.network)) is ran
by Oracle - I might have missed the buy-out and I might be a millionaire! :)

Also, I've tested with news.ycombinator.com with good results, but then I
tried with whorunsthis.site and it said "Whoisguard, Inc" accompanied by the
YCombinator description. Oh, and the WTF button stopped working.

Hope this helps with something :)

~~~
kaolti
Haha, sure thanks! Having trouble properly extracting domains and getting
around domain privacy ...

------
kaolti
I implemented some features you suggested! Would love to get some more
feedback.

Direct link to extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/who-runs-
this/jfcc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/who-runs-
this/jfccjdbjpkmppcpdogdfbgillpaakmgn)

